# Just a 7D question



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 27, 2012)

Will it's price drop down to $1,200 when the 7D Mark II comes out? I have no clue how much lol


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 28, 2012)

I meant $1,000, body only. My bad


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 28, 2012)

How are we to know. Anyone saying yes or no is just speculating. Besides there hasn't even been an announcement of a 7D mk II


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 28, 2012)

I doubt it. IF the new one comes out at or about the same price as the original 7D I don't really see much more price dropping happening on the old one. $1200 was probably more accurate if at all.
They're not going to drop it to the 60D or XXD level.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 28, 2012)

Light Guru said:
			
		

> How are we to know. Anyone saying yes or no is just speculating. Besides there hasn't even been an announcement of a 7D mk II



It's been rumored to be announced early next year, fingers crossed


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 28, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> I doubt it. IF the new one comes out at or about the same price as the original 7D I don't really see much more price dropping happening on the old one. $1200 was probably more accurate if at all.
> They're not going to drop it to the 60D or XXD level.



Yea that's true...


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 28, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what it's a rumor. Do you believe everything you read online. Until its official who cares.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 28, 2012)

The new prices will barely budge, if at all.  That's just never been how Canon has operated when it comes to body pricing.  There is the initial full price for the early adopters, and one big drop a year or so later, then they usually stay at that price for the rest of their product life.  

The used market might be where you see prices fall, as the market gets flooded by people selling off their used 7Ds to fund a move to the 7D MkII (if it ever comes about in the first place).


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 28, 2012)

Light Guru said:
			
		

> So what it's a rumor. Do you believe everything you read online. Until its official who cares.



I don't care if it's official, it seems pretty darn likely. Who would randomly guess 24MP and the possibility of 10fps? I trust Canon rumors that this is pretty accurate. We'll find out next year


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 28, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uh, camera nerds.  All the time.  There have been like 203894732 incorrect rumors on sites like that, almost all with wildly specific details.  Sure, it may happen, but it's also nothing more than a guess at this point.


----------

